# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Fistel

## KATLEEN78

Hi, ik ben katleen en zal mijn kriepjes even formuleren. Ik ben een maag- en darmlijder. Mijn maag werkt maar de helft ongeveer en neem daarom pantomed 40 mg. Ook mijn darmen willen niet altijd even vlot mee. Zonder laxeermiddelen kan ik niet gaan. Tegen sommige medicatie kan ik niet tegen want dan stop ik op of braak ik. Als ik niet kan gaan ben ik ziek.. heel ziek .
Ook van de zwangerschap van mijn zoontje heb ik vocht in de enkels en mijn hele lichaam overgehouden. Dus ik mag dagelijks 1 of 2 vochtafdrijvers nemen. Maar daarover gaat het dus niet. Na een operatie van aambeien is er een haartje naar binnen gegroeid, gevolg een fistel. Deze is geopereerd geweest november 2014 en ik zit ondertussen dus nog altijd thuis. Eerst, na de operatie was er een apces op gekomen. Vier dagen ziekenhuis leuk... Ook deze wonde wilde niet echt mee en toen hebben ze besloten een vac te plaatsen. Met vac therapie groeide de wonde eindelijk op. Het laatste stukje ging spontaan dichtgaan zeiden de dokters. Helaas ben ik dus nu 24/06/2015 nog altijd thuis. Omdat de naad waar de wonde was altijd open en terug dicht ging met de nodige pijn gepaard, opteerde ik een tweede opinie in het uz gent. Tja, hij heeft er eens naar gekeken, een echo van laten maken en volgens hem zit er niets ongewoon en kan hij waarom de wonde steeds opengaat en de pijn niet verklaren.
Ik ben echt ten einde raad.. Ik wou dat die wonde voor eens en altijd dicht en pijnloos bleef dat ik terug kan gaan werken en mijn oude leven terug kan opnemen. We zitten nu al 7 maanden verder en geen enkele dokter kan me helpen. Heeft er hier soms iemand ervaring met fistels of weet er iemand wat ik kan doen?

----------

